# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Benoit de coco] Je fais le pas !

## Benoit de coco

Bonjour,

j'ai souvent trouv des infos intressantes sur ce forum. Et ce n'est pas toujours le cas sur les sites franais d'informatique ! 
Je me dcide  m'inscrire parce que j'ai encore plein de problmes et peut tre aussi quelques solutions.

A bientt,

   Benot.

----------


## vpourchet

salut et bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------

